# Klon Clone's ?



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

What can you guys tell me about a good Clone of the famous KLON .
I have been interested in one of these pedals for awhile now , but 
i still can't get my head around the price !

So who makes a good Clone ?


----------



## captainbrew

I'm also interested in this. 
I saw a clone at Boutique Tone in Montreal yesterday but for $300, I don't think so. It was made by a well know Montreal tech and was something like Klon Clean by Clean Crunch or something like that anyway.


----------



## davetcan

I have one of these

Buildyourowntone.com Klon Centaur Klone Boutique Pedal, Klon Centaur Clone Kits & Circuit Boards

Not cheap either but a damn site better than $600 - $900. Very impressed with the pedal, sounds great stacked into pretty well anything but loves my OCD. Can't compare it to an original but it does the stacking thing better than anything else I've owned (lots). Very strange website but he was great to deal with. I'd go for the larger box if I were doing it again, lots of circuit to cram into a small one. It's the orange pedal on the right.


----------



## mhammer

I spent about 6 months collaborating with Bill Finnegan, the man behind the Klon, a few years ago and he sent me two "ungooped" boards to do A/B comparisons between modded/unmodded versions while we were playing with some potential changes (I do not know if he ever changed it). After what probably amounted to 8-10 hours of phone conversation and dozens of e-mails, I can tell you the following:

1) The inflated prices are from people exploiting the impatience of others, NOT from the original manufacturer. He charges a fair price, for what it costs him to make these things to spec and keep a roof over his head. It's pricey, but not nearly as pricey as the re-sales on-line. Blame speculators for those prices, not Bill.

2) One of the things that delayed production from the original manufacturer was that he would spend a LOT of time on the phone with prospective buyers, often deterring them from purchasing one if it appeared that their context was not going to be hospitable to productive use of the Centaur. He wanted people to get their money's worth from the pedal. One of the things that would result in people being resentful about how much they'd spent on an e-bay purchase, was that it came without ANY sort of caveat or guidance, and often failed to live up to their inflated and ill-informed expectations.

3) The Klon does NOT have a delightful sound on its own, the way that pedals intended to provide an overdrive sound on their own might (e.g., all the Tube Screamer derivatives). Its sound comes from the interaction of the pedal and amp. It is intended to provide an output signal that produces desirable overdrive from the amp itself. Bill noted to me often that the treble control was mostly for turning down, and that people mistakenly thought it was for adding "bite".

4) Bill's business model is a little problematic, as far as I am concerned, but his business ethics and integrity are unassailable. I encourage people to buy from him. At present, the Klon is out of production, but a recent overdrive shootout video suggests that there is a new Klon in the works. Knowing what I know, I suspect it is the same design with *possibly* one or two improvements. Hopefully, Bill will have figured out a way to increase production so that people will not feel forced to turn to e-bay resellers, or accept clones that do not aim for the same quality standards. I'm not saying those clones aim for lower standards. I am only saying that I know Bill aims for high ones, and was resolute in that stance.


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> 4) Bill's business model is a little problematic, as far as I am concerned, but his business ethics and integrity are unassailable. I encourage people to buy from him. At present, the Klon is out of production, but a recent overdrive shootout video suggests that there is a new Klon in the works. Knowing what I know, I suspect it is the same design with *possibly* one or two improvements. Hopefully, Bill will have figured out a way to increase production so that people will not feel forced to turn to e-bay resellers, or accept clones that do not aim for the same quality standards. I'm not saying those clones aim for lower standards. I am only saying that I know Bill aims for high ones, and was resolute in that stance.


That's the only reason i went this route. Would have loved to buy directly from Bill but refuse to pay the ridiculous prices others are asking for them. Doesn't seem to be a clear answer as to when the Gen2's are coming out either. As soon as they do come up we'll be faced with the same issues likely, a long waiting list and people getting on them only to turn a profit.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## davetcan

Unfortunately not an option right now.



nkjanssen said:


> I paid $329 for my real Klon, direct from Klon/Bill.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

Is it worth the money ???
Cause even that seems alot to me for a pedal ( call me cheap !! )


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

nkjanssen said:


> It was for me. For anyone who doesn't gig regularly in venues where you can turn up your amp, I would say no, it's not worth it. You really have to have the power tubes cooking a bit to fully exploit the Klon. It's not for bedroom players in the least.
> 
> Nor is it for someone who likes high gain sounds.
> 
> Bottom line - it does what it does. If that happens to work for you, nothing beats it. If it doesn't, don't sweat it. It's probably just not for you.



Great info , thanks !!


----------



## hollowbody

I'm desperately waiting for the Gen2 to become available. I'm planning on getting on the waiting list as soon as possible.


----------



## mhammer

nkjanssen said:


> It was for me. For anyone who doesn't gig regularly in venues where you can turn up your amp, I would say no, it's not worth it. You really have to have the power tubes cooking a bit to fully exploit the Klon. It's not for bedroom players in the least.
> 
> Nor is it for someone who likes high gain sounds.
> 
> Bottom line - it does what it does. If that happens to work for you, nothing beats it. If it doesn't, don't sweat it. It's probably just not for you.


Well said, and 100% true.


----------



## captainbrew

davetcan said:


> Unfortunately not an option right now.


Exactly. Can't buy from the man right now and I'm not paying $600+ for one no matter how good it is.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

If you can build yourself a pedal, there a Klon clone kit available here : osCommerce for 56 Euros


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

What do you think the price will be for the new version !
Will it be lower or Higher ?? 

With this product being subject to the "supply & demand " issue 
i'm going to say it will be higher than the last ones IMO 

My guess will be 379$ > 399$


----------



## Cdn_Cracker

Anyone know when Bill is planning on bringing out V2? The teaser video that was out has given my GAS and little gas and I can't afford an original Klon so I am forced to either get a clone or wait for orders to be received.... and it would be nice if we had some sort of indication when we can start ordering them. I check the KLON website on a daily basis waiting for it to change and all it does is stare at me with little photo of an input jack and some verbiage that it will be out in 2010.....


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## seadonkey

hollowbody said:


> I'm desperately waiting for the Gen2 to become available. I'm planning on getting on the waiting list as soon as possible.


Me too, I just hope the list isn't too long.


----------



## mhammer

nkjanssen said:


> I had always understood that the v2 was supposed to come out this spring. That said, to bring things back down to earth...
> 
> As much as I personally love my Klon, there were many decades of great electric guitar tones before the Klon came out. And, even presently, about 95% of guitarists that I think have great tone, don't use a Klon. It's sheer mania that drives the prices up to double or triple what Bill charges. Nobody _needs_ a Klon _or_ a Klone. The added problem if you buy a Klone is that, no matter what you think of it, you'll always wonder if maybe the Klon is better.
> 
> My advice is to forget that the Klon even exists. Then, when Bill starts making them again, be that in a month or a year or five years, consider whether it might be right for you and whether you think the price is fair. If it is, buy one. If not, forget about it. And if you buy it and don't like it, sell it. Easy.


Very sage advice, AFAIC. The most laudatory comments from users have always been of the form "It's like my amp, but only bigger". So before you contemplate finding or cloning one, make sure that the amp you use is the one you want to make "bigger".


----------



## traynor_garnet

I had one and, like nkjanssen, don't think it "works" at bedroom levels. Like all pedals, it is very good with some amps and not so great with others. It is just a pedal: no more, no less.

If you are looking for a good alternative, check out the Way Huge Pork Loin. No, I'm not kidding.

TG


----------



## hollowbody

mhammer said:


> Very sage advice, AFAIC. The most laudatory comments from users have always been of the form "It's like my amp, but only bigger". So before you contemplate finding or cloning one, make sure that the amp you use is the one you want to make "bigger".


Exactly. You have to already be happy with the tone you're getting. The Klon isn't going to polish up a turd and turn it into a raging sustain-monster with ever-pleasing tone. I'm looking for a Klon because I _love_ my JTM45 and my YGM2 and I'm looking for something to push them into overdrive without having to run them nearly all the way up. I'm also hoping that a Klon pushing my amp will allow me to ditch the attenuator. We'll see.


----------



## mhammer

Ultimately, that's going to depend on whether what you love about them is sourced in the front end or the power stage. Attenuating what hits the power tubes, but pummeling the front end, may or may not be what any given player is looking for.


----------



## traynor_garnet

hollowbody said:


> Exactly. You have to already be happy with the tone you're getting. The Klon isn't going to polish up a turd and turn it into a raging sustain-monster with ever-pleasing tone. I'm looking for a Klon because I _love_ my JTM45 and my YGM2 and I'm looking for something to push them into overdrive without having to run them nearly all the way up. I'm also hoping that a Klon pushing my amp will allow me to ditch the attenuator. We'll see.


For the application you name above, I would recommend the Tim or Timmy above the Klon (I used both a Klon and a Timmy with my YGM-1 and my tube rectified Bassmaster which is close to a JTM 45).

TG


----------



## hollowbody

traynor_garnet said:


> For the application you name above, I would recommend the Tim or Timmy above the Klon (I used both a Klon and a Timmy with my YGM-1 and my tube rectified Bassmaster which is close to a JTM 45).
> 
> TG


It's a good thing I happen to have a Tim 

I got it recently, though, and I just haven't had the opportunity let the amps rip without the attenuator yet. The tragedy of basement apartment dwelling!


----------

